# B-42 FLIEGER day/date Price from AD



## hookups (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello guys,
I need to get little bit of info/help from u guys before going to buy the fortis watch.
I am trying to buy either Fortis B-42 FLIEGER DAY/DATE ref. 655.10.11 or Pilot Pro DAY/DATE ref. 645.10.11 this week. (both with metal bracelet)
(OMG It's hard to decide..)
Just wanna know what would be the reasonable(best) price to offer to AD. And what would be the best price to end the negotiation?











(pics from worldlux.com)

And Which one do you guys prefer??


----------



## marst060 (Nov 24, 2008)

I prefer the flieger day/date. I have one =)

I bought mine new för USD 750 on a leather strap, and just recently bought a bracelet for usd 250. 

So to answer your question, I guess that around USD 1000 would be a good price.


----------



## hookups (Jan 18, 2010)

wow..i was expecting more than usd 1000
thanks for your input.
do you have a wrist shot of yours??


----------



## marst060 (Nov 24, 2008)

I bought mine from a oriental dealer, the prices are really low in Asia.

Checked in att www.collectorstime.com but he did not have a flieger in just now.

He did have a b42 cosmonaut titanium for a USD 1000. Also a pretty cool watch! 
Wristshot on strap in my unpacking thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=286153

I adjusted my bracelet 1 hour ago, will try to get some new shots!


----------



## hookups (Jan 18, 2010)

LOOKS AWESOME!! very nice on u!!
Thanks for the website too!!
Can't wait to get'em


----------



## dov9972 (Jan 13, 2010)

I was deciding between the same 2 watches and chose the flieger. I bought it on ebay last night for $860 with a rubber band because I did not care much for the leather band that comes with it based on the picture. I wonder what Marst060 thinks about the leather band.


----------



## hookups (Jan 18, 2010)

What a nice deal u got from Ebay!!!
I tried to find the Flieger on ebay, and i guess you bought the last one. I found one selling from Malaysia, but too bad it was with Leather strap. I was looking for SS bracelet one.


----------



## marst060 (Nov 24, 2008)

dov9972 said:


> I was deciding between the same 2 watches and chose the flieger. I bought it on ebay last night for $860 with a rubber band because I did not care much for the leather band that comes with it based on the picture. I wonder what Marst060 thinks about the leather band.


I liked the band, but for this watch i really wanted a bracelet. It goes better with the rugged military look I think. But rubber is also a cool choise|>


----------



## marst060 (Nov 24, 2008)

hookups said:


> What a nice deal u got from Ebay!!!
> I tried to find the Flieger on ebay, and i guess you bought the last one. I found one selling from Malaysia, but too bad it was with Leather strap. I was looking for SS bracelet one.


I took some pics with the new bracelet, love it!

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=353648


----------



## vbuskirk (Jan 3, 2009)

I prefer the strap. The bracelet doesn't quite fit my 7" wrist.


----------

